# Experiences with pods on a jet??



## semojetman (Jan 5, 2016)

Has anyone had any experiences with flotation pods on an outboard jet?
I have a 1756 with a 150 and when it falls off plane, it falls off hard.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't see many around these rivers with pods. If anything they'll have a whale tail or a set of trim tabs welded on. What made you switch back to a outboard jet?


----------



## handyandy (Jan 6, 2016)

I wouldn't think they would hurt as long as they are angled right on the transom so they are dragging in the water when on plane. I've debated putting some on my boat. To help give a little more buoyancy and draft less water when I'm not on plane.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 6, 2016)

meant aren't dragging in the water


----------



## semojetman (Jan 6, 2016)

Went back outboard because the ol tank inboard couldnt gig, run limb lines, run shallow enough, etc.

Ive had people tell me the pods would make me lose performance but i am struggling to understand why. The will not be in the water when on plane.

I think the extra buoyancy would help since i have a heavy motor on a shortish boat.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 6, 2016)

I haven't seen any on outboard jets, but I agree if you do them right they shouldn't be causing much extra drag when on plane. I've thought about them as well.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 6, 2016)

It's been done quick google search of boat pods with outboard jet turned up another forum with a discussion on it and found this claimed it helped him


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2016)

You can post links to other forums here if it helps others.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 6, 2016)

https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/493484-floatation-pods-help-19-foot-boat-draft-less.html#b


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2016)

Great post! So much to learn and think about.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 6, 2016)

Those plastic hatches look suspect. Think I would have left those off.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Jan 6, 2016)

I ran an alumacraft 1756 aw rr with a 90/65 jet. I had pods put on at the factory. When the dealer rigged the boat and test ran it, the salesman who had a boat just like mine ordered a set for his boat. He really liked them.


----------



## jeremma (Jan 6, 2016)

I run a lund1448m with a 2014 Mercury 25hp jet it weighs in at 198 lbs i think. Before i added the pods the back end would sit deep in the water and it would not plane out at all I had to move the fuel tank and battery up to the bow then it would plane out. I built a set of pods using the information from Beavertails website and bolted them on. I was able to put the battery and fuel tank back to the rear of the boat and it planes out perfect now. The backend of the boat sits higher in the water and only having a 15" transome it stopped water from coming over it into the boat when coming off plane. Best mod i made to the boat.
.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 7, 2016)

I thought the hatches were a good idea I hadn't seen that on pods before but if I make a set I might put them on. If you get good deck hatches they seal well and are pretty sturdy. I need to find a good source for aluminum sheet around me crap is expensive on line.


----------



## riverrat717 (Jan 7, 2016)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Those plastic hatches look suspect. Think I would have left those off.



They look like grip pads to me, and pods make an awesome entry point if your ever out of the boat in thigh deep water.





I used this site for info on my decision to have these made and installed on my old 1542. Best $ I put into that boat!


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## jerseyjimk (Jan 17, 2016)

I've been thinking of pods also,but,How do you think they would work with a tunnel also?They say you loose some floation height with a tunnel so i was thinking of adding pods to gain back what I would lose with a tunnel


----------



## AllOutdoors (Jan 17, 2016)

jerseyjimk said:


> I've been thinking of pods also,but,How do you think they would work with a tunnel also?They say you loose some floation height with a tunnel so i was thinking of adding pods to gain back what I would lose with a tunnel


They worked fine with my jet tunnel.


----------



## buckmaster27012 (Mar 21, 2016)

Anybody ever put these on a Blazer sport jet boat? i've got a 18 ft 60 wide at bottom with a 115 on it and have considered getting some. i talked to people at Blazer and they dont advise to do so but almost all other boat manufactures offer the option. i've already moved gas tank up front, two batteries and bait tank as far to front as i can. my boat doesnt have any flotation in the back like most of the newer blazers do.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 22, 2016)

buckmaster27012 said:


> Anybody ever put these on a Blazer sport jet boat? i've got a 18 ft 60 wide at bottom with a 115 on it and have considered getting some. i talked to people at Blazer and they dont advise to do so but almost all other boat manufactures offer the option. i've already moved gas tank up front, two batteries and bait tank as far to front as i can. my boat doesnt have any flotation in the back like most of the newer blazers do.




All manufactures are like that. They don't want you to add anything aftermarket to the hull. I would like to put some on my boat to help protect the foot a little more. 

Moving all the weight to the front is not necessarily a good idea. Too much weight on bow can make the boat push water. All about finding the sweet spot. Hopefully, you found it. Good luck on the water this year.


----------



## amk (Mar 22, 2016)

I have a 2070 alweld with 200 merc it's a flat bottom no tunnel in my opinion it would be silly to not have pods I float in 4-5 inches of water run on plane at speeds as low as 19-20 and top speed is 46 boat performs great floats in spit and can plane in about 10-12 " of water depth.


----------



## handyandy (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't see why they wouldn't work on a blazer not much different than any other flat bottom. Unless it's under a warranty that they might adding them might void, if you want them I'd go for them. I'm gonna make some for my boat should draft less to help keep the foot out of harms way, and add some protection to sides of it to keep it from hitting crap.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 28, 2016)

handyandy said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't work on a blazer not much different than any other flat bottom. Unless it's under a warranty that they might adding them might void, if you want them I'd go for them. I'm gonna make some for my boat should draft less to help keep the foot out of harms way, and add some protection to sides of it to keep it from hitting crap.


Blazer... warranty :lol: Ha that's funny.


----------



## handyandy (Mar 29, 2016)

I didn't know I've seen plenty of them but have no personal experience with them to know.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 29, 2016)

handyandy said:


> I didn't know I've seen plenty of them but have no personal experience with them to know.


Blazer doesn't sell directly to the public. They sell through dealers and pretty much once a dealer takes possession of them it's their baby.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm kicking around the idea of adding pods to my mud boat.

I'm in between doing that and riding this boat out for awhile or building a duck blind for it and selling it to one of these guys with more money than sense and got obsessed with Duck Dynasty.

The long tail I have is better suited for flat bottomed boats, but it functions fairly well on the mod V I have. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## handyandy (Mar 31, 2016)

my boat is a older excel hull they primarily make mud boats. The long rake, mod v front to flat bottom it has works pretty well with the jet I have on it now. I want to make pods for it just to help it draft less when drifting, and help keep from squatting in the back as much when coming on plane when I have bit more load in it. Also figure they will help protect the motor from getting hit as much too.


----------

